# Are you a one project at a time person?



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Today I bought more yarn at Hobby Lobby. I am itching to make a scarf. The colors are so beautiful and the yarn is so soft. I can't wait to see what it will look like when I work it up. 

But I already have an unfinished scarf and an unfinished afghan. Wait. Two unfinished afghans. 

Responsible Kasota (sitting on my shoulder) tells me to finish what I have started. Don't be a procrastinator! Be responsible! Those projects are not going to finish themselves!

Spontaneous Kasota (sitting on the other shoulder) tells me life is too short! Eat the blueberry pie with ice cream first! 

So tell me - do you finish one project before starting another or is the temptation of that new skein just too much to bear?


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

I tend to have three projects on the needles at a time. One that needs all my attention (it's new to me or a complex pattern with lots of counting-I always mess up when there's lots of counting); a big project that needs lots of room to work on; and, my favorite simple pattern that I can do mindlessly while waiting-like at the dentist or eye doctor. (I usually have more than book in process at the same time for the same reasons)

Life is too short to take our art and craft so seriously-go for the blueberry pie with ice cream!

betty


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I often have a few projects going at once.


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

I tell myself to finish one before another but I typically have 2 things going at once, one that's portable for sure. I have 3 things right now ; ) one being a skein of mohair-silk I just couldn't resist as a scarf lol


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Strangely enough, there's only one project on the needles at the moment, which is an English angora shawl. Some sock yarn has been spun up, though, so perhaps some socks will get onto the needles soon. There is also a big box of lovely extra crimpy Merino which just got started spinning today. I'm thinking maybe an Irish Fisherman's Grandma's Cardigan? (Is there such a thing? And if there isn't why am I spinning yarn for it?)


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

three going at a time and a thousand in my head :sob:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I generally have at least 3-4 going. That being said, I have been seriously working my way through my HFO's lately.
My most famous HFO to date is the Sweater that Never Ends. It's an Aran one I've been working on since last year. I just keep putting it down and picking it up. Although serious inroads have been made lately. Just the sewing up and turtle neck to go!!:thumb:
But like WIHH, I already have the next 10 in my head!:hysterical:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I always have many going. I have different projects in various knitting bags,so I can grab one when having to sit anywhere esp the truck. I knitted part of a hat while sitting in the car dealership yesterday. Another hat while sitting for the drive to Detroit to visit Mom in the hospital on thanksgiving.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I do tend to formulate, facilitate and execute one project at a time.

Wonder of wonders. :huh:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I tend towards one-at-a-time with projects.
Occasionally more, but that usually means I am not happy with the one of them. 
I am one of those people who will sit down and spin up an entire fleece and not do anything else until that is finished.
I will even forget to cook supper if I am not careful. :cute:

I have been making some simple squares for a quilt "someday" 
and I work on those whenever I am between projects.
There is quite a large stack of them building up. 

Right now I am kind of short on sock yarn again
and looking at shawl patterns instead.

I do have 2 mohair fleeces to spin and that is coming up too.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> I am one of those people who will sit down and spin up an entire fleece and not do anything else until that is finished.
> I do have 2 mohair fleeces to spin and that is coming up too.


:bow:

You are blessed among women.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Yep, like these others, usually three projects here and there, but once a year I make myself finish the long overdue ones (or at least I try).


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

When I started knitting, in January, I was a one-project-at-a-time person. By June I had succumbed to having one on big needles and one on small needles (the big needles for when I got tired of working on socks but still wanted to knit). By September I had progressed to three at a time: socks, something on big, and on the third set something quick and easy! Then in late Oct I set aside a shawl--officially my first knitting UFO--to start working in earnest on Christmas presents.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I am a one project at a time person too. If I get too many things going at one time I start feeling overwhelmed and can't focus on any one thing. So I start one thing, work on it until it is finished and then start on the next project. The only exception is if for some reason I have to stop working on my current project (need supplies etc) and then I will start on a barn-raising quilt square until I can restart the project.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Big projects, like a sweater, usually only one at a time. I'll usually have several smaller projects going too. I like to have something I can stuff into my purse or computer bag to work on at work or at meetings.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I am very pleased to announce that as of last night, I am down to one project left to finish of the pile of HFO's in my basket!!!!

I suffer from serious SSS ( Second Sock Syndrome, for those who don't know), and had three seconds on needles, they are now finished and just await washing and blocking!!
WOOHOO!!
That just leaves that dratted sweater. Time to cast on that amazing yarn I got for myself, and get to work on my new shawl. :icecream:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Right now, I have four projects on needles, and three more in queue. I like having multiple projects to choose from.


----------



## mathchick (Aug 13, 2013)

I must be unusual (or new!) - I've been working on one project at a time, but I only recently started knitting again. I do have two in progress, but one is a surprise for my husband, and he'd notice if I stopped knitting anytime he's around - I need a second project to keep him from getting suspicious. I get frustrated if I'm not making progress - and I don't know that I'd ever finish anything if my time was split up between many projects.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I always have a few irons in the fire. I almost always have something I'm making for someone else (either they're paying me or it's for family) going on, and that's nearly always with acrylic. Then I have a few natural fiber projects going, one complicated and one less so.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

I always have multiple projects going.....each has it's own bag, so when I get tired of one, I throw that bag in the wool room and grab another. God forbid I start digging through my yarn stash. Something will call out, and I end up starting yet another project. I do the same with scouring and fiber prep. I have several partial fleeces waiting to be washed up, and several more washed and partially prepped. I admire all of you who can stick to one project and see it through to the end.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

As a young woman with four children, I did take on one project at a time but then there was an afghan, couch size boxed up somewhere during a move. When my last son was born, I had not finished that other afghan when I started his, wasn't sure where it was. Then I made an afghan for a baby niece. When she passed on as a baby, they wrapped her in the afghan I made her when she was buried. This touched me deeply and so it was 12 years before I began to crochet again. One of the first things I did was to finish the couch sized afghan, my older son's afghan and make my younger son his. After this long lapse in crocheting...I then began to crochet every day just about nearly a year ago. Making hundreds of things, one thing at a time. I have made over 35 hats since summer (15 of them going to the homeless, others are for gifts or selling), countless scarves and several head warmers. I will never need to buy socks again or slippers. When I received the first fleece from Katie, oh my. I could not stop til it was yarn. Then the second fleece I have some roving left of which I kept for a pillow and some stuffed animals I need to make for Christmas gifts for my two Grandkids. I do find myself tempted to start something sometimes during a current project if I see an awesome find at the thrift store but I hold myself back.....LOL :duel:


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I am definitely a one project at a time person. If I ever stop a project, I might as well give it away as I will never pick it up again. Of course, right now, I have to knit the front band and collar to a sweater and had to wait for a trip to town for more yarn....so I started a sock. One of the things I love about knitting is that it's so portable.


----------

